# Ride Trident..fitment question



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Do they still touch when you squat? You are probably in the right boot, now you need some tweeks to make it perfect. A bootfitter, perhaps.

I can't speak on the Tridents, but the Insanos didnt pack out much, if any at all. I have 30+/- days on them. The Tridents are stiffer...but still a different boot.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks TH. Not when I squat, when I stand up, making me think they may be the right size too.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

frankz said:


> Thanks TH. Not when I squat, when I stand up, making me think they may be the right size too.


Sounds like a good fit to me (assuming heel lift is minimal and the boot isn't too wide/narrow). Wear them around the house for a few days to get them settled on your feet. Work out any and all kinks before the snow falls.


----------

